# Leisure Batteries Again



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Im about to get some leisure batteries that Kev recommended.
My old ones are 110Ah.Can i replace them with 125ah with out 
a problem?
Jo


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You can fit as big as the space you have

tony


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Tony.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

What charging system do you have?

Some of them don't take kindly to a bigger battery bank.

The extra work involved can shorten the charger life.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

At the moment there are 2x110 Ah batteries with a 100 w solar panel.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Does your van not have an EHU charger? Mine has a Schaudt Elektroblock and the advice is that it is essential to have an auxiliary charger for a battery bank over 200Ah.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jo662 said:


> At the moment there are 2x110 Ah batteries with a 100 w solar panel.


I only have a 100w panel too, and no issues with charging, the charger fitted to your van will just take a bit longer to top them up, mine is only 5amp, but I don't do hook up so a fast charge is not needed.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I prefer to uprate the charger to suit the battery size, 10% - 25% of the battery capacity expressed in charger output amps.

110AH battery - 10A charger
220AH battery - 20A charger

and so on.

If you are on EHU then the charger will act as a shore supply if the batteries are charged.

We have twin 26A chargers in the trailer and a single 50A going in the Mercedes to charge 440AH battery bank.

We also have solar on both.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You won't reckon much to my 5amp for 250ah then :lol: :lol: for my use, it seems to be fine, I pop it on as soon as we get on the drive, so it has little to do really, as I plug into the EHU sockets if I need to do anything in the van, no need for lights most of the time.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Fitting larger batteries?*

Just a minor point! How is your payload although just a small increase in amp hours it will possibly increase the weight??


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It will obviously reduce payload, but one or two less bags of shopping would sort that out


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Fitting larger batteries?*



weldted said:


> Just a minor point! How is your payload although just a small increase in amp hours it will possibly increase the weight??


Worth checking as not many motorhomes are blessed with decent payload.

We have just over 2 tonnes payload before we start fitting out, so should be well OK.

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You won't reckon much to my 5amp for 250ah then :lol: :lol: for my use, it seems to be fine, I pop it on as soon as we get on the drive, so it has little to do really, as I plug into the EHU sockets if I need to do anything in the van, no need for lights most of the time.


For your needs it is fine, you have long periods plugged in at home to bring the batteries right up, so not a problem.

I'd still prefer to see something larger in the way of a battery charger though.

Peter


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

The better Electroblock EBL99s are rated at 18amp.(printed on the front)

If you are thinking of a spare then go for the "G" model or above as they are more reliable.(printed on the base)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > You won't reckon much to my 5amp for 250ah then :lol: :lol: for my use, it seems to be fine, I pop it on as soon as we get on the drive, so it has little to do really, as I plug into the EHU sockets if I need to do anything in the van, no need for lights most of the time.
> ...


[hr:7ec3d568d1]

I went for the small one simply because they're all fully charged before it get's plugged in, as we've probably been driving half a day, so it has little to do, I had the inverter on the other day all day, while setting up the TV etc, til late afternoon and the charger was just floating.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I can't easily do that as we have 24V electrics on the Vario.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

During the build I struggled with only two things, the sparky stuff (and still do) and the joinery.

*Off topic*

Tried Nigels stick and cover yesterday and made three makeshift drawers to replace the plastic tubs, not perfect but they're strong and work, and behind a door anyway, different sizes for different storage, using scrap 5mm ply.

If I do another build, I have another option now I know I can do it easily enough.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

'IF' you do another build??

You KNOW you're going to!   

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd like to of course, funds, space, and my dodgy health might influence it Peter.

I cannot afford to start one unless I'm 100% sure of finishing it, or we'll lose money and not have a van to get off in, lots to consider yet.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

well done with the draws

i made similar ones to go under the couches they are all different sizes to fill the space.

i also made some shelves that sit over the hot air ducting
and a couple of extra draws under the sink

happy new year to all

barry


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Fitting larger batteries?*



weldted said:


> Just a minor point! How is your payload although just a small increase in amp hours it will possibly increase the weight??[/quot
> 
> We have plenty of payload at 3800 gross so no problem there.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

peribro said:


> Does your van not have an EHU charger? Mine has a Schaudt Elektroblock and the advice is that it is essential to have an auxiliary charger for a battery bank over 200Ah.


Yes we do have EHU, but we only use aires so very rarely use it.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Finally sorted my leisure batteries.
I ordered from Tayna,they were very helpful,and because i wanted two they dropped the price a little.Good service as free next day delivery.And i fitted them myself,as everyone had said easy job.Hardest bit was lifting them into where thy needed to be.


----------

